# A few bits and bobs requried Cardiff area



## llyndonium (Mar 31, 2007)

I am picking up a new (10 yr old) 4x4 next week.

The alloys definitely need doing. Preferably powder coated but normal refurb OK if convenient. 

I would also like someone local that can give it a general going over. 

Lastly, I'd like to get the underside cleaned and properly sealed. 

Any takers or recommendations in the Cardiff or South Wales area?

cheers


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

We can do all of that for you - would be a pleasure.

Best to pop in if you can and I can give you some options.

Best regards,

James


----------



## llyndonium (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi James

I'll give you a call as soon as I have 5 mins

cheers!


----------

